# Problemas Davis VVue



## Miguel96 (24 Set 2015 às 15:27)

Boa Tarde

Já desmontei a minha davis vantage vue para ver o problema de não transmitir o sinal à noite e até ao momento ainda não consegui descobrir.

A pilha está completamente nova pois agora estive a testá-la com o multímetro e está nos 3,3V.

Alguém entendedor desta matéria me pode ajudar?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Set 2015 às 15:34)

Já viste se o painel solar está bom?, é que eu também tenho uma mas ainda não me fez nada disso.


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2015 às 23:31)

Boas só mesmo a noite é que não transmite? Abraço


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Set 2015 às 23:39)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Já viste se o painel solar está bom?, é que eu também tenho uma mas ainda não me fez nada disso.



O painel solar está bom é por isso que só transmite de dia a estação.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Set 2015 às 23:40)

ACalado disse:


> Boas só mesmo a noite é que não transmite? Abraço



À noite a estação desliga e não há transmissão de dados.


----------



## ACalado (24 Set 2015 às 23:44)

Da ideia que a estação so está a ir a buscar energia ao painel e quando necessita energia da pilha por algum motivo não passa energia. Aposto para um problema no ISS. Ainda está na garantia? Se não estiver posso arranjar um contacto que te arranja isso em Portugal.


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2019 às 12:35)

Boas,

Reativei este post pois das 3 Vue que tenho neste momento tenho duas com o mesmo problema no sensor da humidade.

Quando a humidade sobe acima dos 97% ela passa a medir 3% 

Isto tudo acontece na Torre, já é a segunda estação que monto lá e passado um tempo fica com este erro de leitura apenas no sensor de humidade. 

Quando a humidade está abaixo dos 97% ela faz uma leitura correcta. 

Alguém mais teve este problema! 

Abraços e Boas Festas 



Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2019 às 12:58)

Parece problema de firmware se funciona bem a qualquer outro nível de humidade, mas presumo que já tenha o último se a compraste nos últimos 4 anos. As Vue têm alguns problemas de isolamento em locais mais inóspitos (como por exemplo a entrada de sal na ISS em locais litorais), é possível que a da Torre possa ter algo parecido devido ao conjunto precipitação + vento muito forte ou mesmo o congelamento no inverno. No entanto pode ser algum lote (ver manufacturing code) mais propício a defeito e tenhas tido azar, foi havendo mudanças nas Vue ao longo dos e nem sempre as últimas versões são vendidas atualmente (acho que a minha é de 2011 e comprei em 2018... mas veio com os firmwares atualizados)


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2019 às 13:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece problema de firmware se funciona bem a qualquer outro nível de humidade, mas presumo que já tenha o último se a compraste nos últimos 4 anos. As Vue têm alguns problemas de isolamento em locais mais inóspitos (como por exemplo a entrada de sal na ISS em locais litorais), é possível que a da Torre possa ter algo parecido devido ao conjunto precipitação + vento muito forte ou mesmo o congelamento no inverno. No entanto pode ser algum lote (ver manufacturing code) mais propício a defeito e tenhas tido azar, foi havendo mudanças nas Vue ao longo dos e nem sempre as últimas versões são vendidas atualmente (acho que a minha é de 2011 e comprei em 2018... mas veio com os firmwares atualizados)


O estranho é que já é a segunda que fica assim, esta está instalada desde o Verão e só hoje ficou assim, será que é por ter levado com muita água que o sensor começou a dar erro?

Elas quando as humidades estão abaixo dos 90 e tal lê bem, por exemplo a da Covilhã (que era a antiga que estava na Torre) neste momento está a marcar bem, mas depois quando a humidade está perto dos 100% começam a marcar mal. 

Será mesmo do firmware? Achas que dá para atualizar? 

Abraço 








Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2019 às 13:24)

Ah, é gradual, pensava que era repentinamente que começava a dar 1% acima dos 98%. Temo que possa ser do sensor sim... Várias Vue têm problemas com os sensores e depende muito da data de fabrico e por vezes da sorte, pelo que tenho lido. Estranho ser a segunda, se calhar tem mesmo a ver com o lote/manufacturing code que dá para ver dentro do compartimento das pilhas, ou então é das condições a que está exposta, ouvi dizer que as Vue feitas depois de 2013 (penso eu) têm melhor isolamento.

Os firmwares estão aqui mas aposto que já tens o último (entra no menu de diagnóstico carregando TEMP + HUM ao mesmo tempo onde dá para ver):
https://www.davisinstruments.com/support/vantage-vue-console-firmware-direct-pc-install/

https://www.davisinstruments.com/product_documents/weather/manuals/07395-261_IM_06351.pdf
Página 43 desse PDF.


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2019 às 13:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ah, é gradual, pensava que era repentinamente que começava a dar 1% acima dos 98%. Temo que possa ser do sensor sim... Várias Vue têm problemas com os sensores e depende muito da data de fabrico e por vezes da sorte, pelo que tenho lido. Estranho ser a segunda, se calhar tem mesmo a ver com o lote/manufacturing code que dá para ver dentro do compartimento das pilhas, ou então é das condições a que está exposta, ouvi dizer que as Vue feitas depois de 2013 (penso eu) têm melhor isolamento.
> 
> Os firmwares estão aqui mas aposto que já tens o último (entra no menu de diagnóstico carregando TEMP + HUM ao mesmo tempo onde dá para ver):
> https://www.davisinstruments.com/support/vantage-vue-console-firmware-direct-pc-install/
> ...


E uma já levou um Kit de reparação em garantia  passado um ano voltou ao mesmo. Incrível.

Obrigado pela ajuda vou dar uma vista de olhos no ano de fabrico depois meto aqui. Grande Abraço 

Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

Obviamente que eu também não sei ao certo como resolver isso ou qual é o problema, mas pode ser que o ano de fabrico dê umas luzes e que possas falar com o fornecedor  de onde compraste a Vue sobre isso...


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2019 às 18:13)

ACalado disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Reativei este post pois das 3 Vue que tenho neste momento tenho duas com o mesmo problema no sensor da humidade.
> 
> ...



Boa noite,
Se a minha tradução estiver correta, você mudou a estação várias vezes.
Mas pergunta estúpida: você mudou cada vez que os 3 elementos (estação + consola + datalogger)?
Há um problema conhecido com o antigo (antes de 2013) datalogger USB e firmware recente do console.


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2019 às 18:29)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> Se a minha tradução estiver correta, você mudou a estação várias vezes.
> Mas pergunta estúpida: você mudou cada vez que os 3 elementos (estação + consola + datalogger)?
> Há um problema conhecido com o antigo (antes de 2013) datalogger USB e firmware recente do console.


Boas,

Mudei apenas o Iss, enquanto estava na garantia foi-me enviado o kit de recuperação que não é nada menos que o Iss com todos os sensores. 

Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2019 às 18:40)

ACalado disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Mudei apenas o Iss, enquanto estava na garantia foi-me enviado o kit de recuperação que não é nada menos que o Iss com todos os sensores.
> 
> Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk



Está bem, mas o tipo de datalogger de dados? Origine Davis? USB?IP?
É muito comum com os datalogger USB antigos.(antes de 2013 = datalogger )


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

Data logger por usb 

Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2019 às 18:47)

ACalado disse:


> Data logger por usb
> 
> Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk



Eu sei que falo muito mal em português.
Os registradores de dados USB fabricados antes de 2013 têm problemas de compatibilidade que dão resultados exatamente como você (.
Não estou a dizer que é a solução, mas é uma pista para investigar.
(vários membros do InfoClimat têm tido este problema)


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

Toby disse:


> Eu sei que falo muito mal em português.
> Os registradores de dados USB fabricados antes de 2013 têm problemas de compatibilidade que dão resultados exatamente como você (.
> Não estou a dizer que é a solução, mas é uma pista para investigar.
> (vários membros do InfoClimat têm tido este problema)


Então sugere que o problema do erro da humidade seja do dattalogger?
Vou ver no infoclimat
Obrigado 

Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2019 às 18:55)

ACalado disse:


> Então sugere que o problema do erro da humidade seja do dattalogger?
> Vou ver no infoclimat
> Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


Sim O registrador de dados USB não é atualizável (sem firmware)
Vou fazer a pergunta como reconhecer a data no USB...


----------



## ACalado (21 Dez 2019 às 18:57)

Toby disse:


> Sim O registrador de dados USB não é atualizável (sem firmware)
> Vou fazer a pergunta como reconhecer a data no USB...


Obrigado,

O estranho é que ela funciona bem só após um tempo de uso é que começa a ter este problema e é só na leitura da humidade, de resto os outros dados estão todos bem. 

Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (21 Dez 2019 às 19:50)

ACalado disse:


> Obrigado,
> 
> O estranho é que ela funciona bem só após um tempo de uso é que começa a ter este problema e é só na leitura da humidade, de resto os outros dados estão todos bem.
> 
> Enviado do meu VOG-L09 através do Tapatalk



Se o problema é como você diz:"_O estranho é que ela funciona bem só após um tempo de uso_"
Para mim não é um problema de sensor, sejamos lógicos: um sensor T°/HUM é estático e não dinâmico 
Sua resistência reage 24 horas por dia, esteja ele conectado ou não.
Um teste bastante simples a fazer: desligue o datalogger dados quando você tinha um HUM correto no console, borrife você mesmo com água. (https://www.growshop-factory.com/en...sateur-gachette-1l-ribimex-pulverisation.html)
A consola apresenta correctamente: sensor OK
Você reconecta seu registrador de dados, D/L os pacotes: o histórico não está correto:  é o software.
Faça o teste e eu vou fazer um SOS nos meus vizinhos franceses (eu sou belga ).


----------



## camrov8 (21 Dez 2019 às 20:25)

foi ver no google e parece que não esta sozinho nesse drama ao que parece dizem que o sensor se degrada com o tempo e que o seu erro é bastante comum e o arranjo é sempre o mesmo, trocar o sensor eles dizem que tem uma vida optima de 4 anos depois disso começa a falhar


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jun 2020 às 22:17)

Bem, mais um que se junta ao drama. Depois de ano e meio mais ou menos a trabalhar sem qualquer problema, depois de uma trovoada (o raio não caiu na estação, mas algures perto, 1/1.5 segundo entre raio e trovão) deixei de ter leituras de temperatura, humidade e vento. Já deixei a ISS descarregar, já reiniciei a consola, acho que já tentei praticamente tudo e continua na mesma...

Já contactei a Wetterladen entretanto. Caramba, a estação chinoca dura-me 7 anos e a Davis engana-me.


----------



## Toby (17 Jun 2020 às 07:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bem, mais um que se junta ao drama. Depois de ano e meio mais ou menos a trabalhar sem qualquer problema, depois de uma trovoada (o raio não caiu na estação, mas algures perto, 1/1.5 segundo entre raio e trovão) deixei de ter leituras de temperatura, humidade e vento. Já deixei a ISS descarregar, já reiniciei a consola, acho que já tentei praticamente tudo e continua na mesma...
> 
> Já contactei a Wetterladen entretanto. Caramba, a estação chinoca dura-me 7 anos e a Davis engana-me.



Bom dia,

Foi a ISS ou a consola que apanhou o raio?
Tem a indicação da temperatura e pressão interiores?


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jun 2020 às 11:20)

Nada apanhou o raio, foi a única coisa que me pareceu ser relacionada - pode até nem ser. Tenho os dados todos da consola. A ISS é que está num estado que parece metade bloqueada - não dá temperatura e humidade, o vento dá zero em vez de "---", e a direção funciona bem... 

Pelos diagnósticos que fiz o vento mostra zero porque o _switch_ nem conta como aberto nem como fechado, é como se não houvesse vento. Há comunicação com o anemómetro (por isso mostra 0 e não ---), mas não mede nada.


----------



## Toby (17 Jun 2020 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

Ok, 
Se desejar, eu tenho um 6332OV  https://www.davisinstruments.com/pr...manuals/07395_359_Sensor_manual_6331_6332.pdf (é equivalente a um ISS completo ) com uma sonda t° antiga (tenho de verificar) e uma configuração de simulação de vento que pode testar a sua consola.
Também tenho um MB Pro Red ( http://files.meteobridge.com/files/meteobridgepro - datasheet.pdf) para testar o seu ISS.

Posso emprestar-lhos, se precisarem deles.
Ambos são novos, à espera da montagem de uma solução multissensor, penso que vou tratar disso em Julho, portanto, antes de estar disponível para testes.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2020 às 16:32)

Até hoje ainda não consegui mandar a estação de volta para a Wetterladen porque me pedem (a transportadora) mais de 150 euros só para enviar o pacote para a Alemanha... Já alguém enviou estações ou parecido para o estrangeiro para arranjo, e se sim, que serviço utilizou?

É que assim não consigo mesmo arranjar a Davis que até hoje está sem dados de temp, HR, e vento. Uma ISS nova seria ainda mais caro, mas quase valeria mais a pena...


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2020 às 16:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> É que assim não consigo mesmo arranjar a Davis que até hoje está sem dados de temp, HR, e vento. Uma ISS nova seria ainda mais caro, mas quase valeria mais a pena...



Acho que pelo preço que custa uma ISS mais vale mandar vir uma nova ( a não ser que essa esteja ainda na garantia) aqui na Nautic21 tem a 280 euros ( mais transportes)  só o ISS da Vue.

Pelo que pedem pelo transporte, mais alguns custos que possam vir do arranjo, e envio da estação de volta para cá, por pouco mais compra-se  um ISS novo, o da Davis Vue é dos mais económicos:







https://www.nautic21.com/index.php?id_category=31&controller=category


Já comprei nesta loja espanhola  há uns anos um abrigo RS  para um sensor  temperatura/humidade sem fios que tenho e foram muito rápidos a entregar, em 2 dias tinha em casa o RS.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2020 às 16:57)

Está na garantia sim, esse é que é o problema... Fiquei num impasse porque o envio é extremamente caro. Supostamente o arranjo e subsequente envio de volta seria grátis, a garantia só acaba no final deste ano.

E ainda há a incógnita de o problema poder ser na consola, mas duvido.


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2020 às 17:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Está na garantia sim, esse é que é o problema... Fiquei num impasse porque o envio é extremamente caro. Supostamente o arranjo e subsequente envio de volta seria grátis, a garantia só acaba no final deste ano.



Acho um exagero o valor que pedem pelo transporte, estando dentro da garantia, no máximo pagaria-se o custos de transporte ( exemplo 15 euros) da altura da vinda da estação da Alemanha para Portugal, colocava-se tudo na caixa original com as etiquetas da remesa ( enviadas por e-mail  pela casa que vendeu ) e a transportadora por indicação da empresa, vinha recolher a casa a estação, custos de reparação e envio de volta para Portugal seriam a cargo da empresa que vendeu a estação.

Vou dar um exemplo, eu faço colecção de carros em escala, e ocasionalmente  costumo mandar vir da Alemanha algum que me interesse.

Uma vez, determinado modelo tinha um defeito, pelo que imediatamente contactei a CKmodelcars que trataram de tudo para a devolução (sem custos) apenas tive que colocar o  modelo com defeito  dentro da caixa original, uma pessoa da DHL veio a casa recolher ( forneceram-me um tracking number para acompanhar a devolução) e assim que chegou à Alemanha, a empresa mandou outro igual mas sem defeito ( também com tracking number) e, neste caso, tudo isto sem qualquer custo para mim.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2020 às 17:22)

Quem está a fazer o preço é a transportadora, a loja só me pediu para a enviar para eles, sem me enviarem qualquer tipo de etiqueta. 

Edit: Enviei agora um email a eles a falar da etiqueta, vamos ver.


----------



## Toby (21 Ago 2020 às 08:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> Até hoje ainda não consegui mandar a estação de volta para a Wetterladen porque me pedem (a transportadora) mais de 150 euros só para enviar o pacote para a Alemanha... Já alguém enviou estações ou parecido para o estrangeiro para arranjo, e se sim, que serviço utilizou?
> 
> É que assim não consigo mesmo arranjar a Davis que até hoje está sem dados de temp, HR, e vento. Uma ISS nova seria ainda mais caro, mas quase valeria mais a pena...



https://gls-group.eu/PT/pt/home






https://gls-group.eu/PT/pt/pesquisa-parcelshop


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2020 às 14:13)

Boas notícias, apesar da Wetterladen não me responder aos emails, recebi hoje a Davis arranjada, pela DHL  Foi recondicionada, mas parece estar a funcionar em pleno.


----------

